

Comscore: iPad is 97.2% of Internet tablet traffic - Steko
http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2011/10/Smartphones_and_Tablets_Drive_Nearly_7_Percent_of_Total_U.S._Digital_Traffic

======
senthilnayagam
What do the low end android tablet users in India, china and Asia do? Just
watch YouTube, native apps and games

Edit: 58.5% for web and 43% overall share, not 97% as title suggest

